# NFPA thinks I'm stupid???



## chris kennedy (Nov 19, 2013)

Note the following alert and tell me how it reads to you. Does it say;

Dear Mr. Kennedy

 Our records indicate you have ordered both the NEC and NECHB every code cycle dating back to 2002. We see you have received two copies of the 2014 NEC yet you did not pre-order the 2014 NECHB and would like to extend to you a risk free offer to try the 2014 NECHB.

Sincerely,

Your friends at the NFPA.

Or does it read;

Hey Genius,

 In our opinion your reading compression skills are not adequate to fully comprehend the NEC so we feel it would be best for all parties concerned if you also purchase the NECHB. You probably still won't understand the code requirements but there are lots of shiny illustrations to keep you fascinated for hours.

Sincerely,

The tree killers.

Well, jokes on them, I'm staying at a Holiday Inn Express tonight so when I wake up tomorrow I won't need any of their stinkin publications.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

Thet are trying to upsell... high profits with ecodes.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2013)

They send me two copies of the Catalog every few weeks. It contains all the same info and I have tried to explain I don't need two catalogs every time they mail. So they go in the recycle bin. I give up. I also did not renew my membership. Can't wait to see how many letters will be sent on that one.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

I also did not renew my membership over ten years ago and still receive upwards of four renewal notices a year....


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2013)

Re: NFPA thinks I'm stupid???



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> I also did not renew my membership over ten years ago and still receive upwards of four renewal notices a year....


I've got you beat. I get renewal notices weekly and two catalogs a week. What a waste.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

Wayne said:
			
		

> I've got you beat. I get renewal notices weekly and two catalogs a week. What a waste.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright everybody, you all know where I stand. I'm also a NFPA member and value their publications. But... or is that Butt...? The amount of direct mail I get from them at home and at work not to mention email, smoke signals, and and other media truly amazes me. I have to wonder if that is really worth all the expense and is working for their business model? I mean for Pete sake I get direct mail for guys that took one seminar 6 years ago to my home address and have never responded because they haven't worked for the city for the past 5 years. Just saying...


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes someone needs to look at the business model quite a bit of waste.


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2013)

Then maybe they could lower the cost of books.....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Then maybe they could lower the cost of books.....


In your dreams


----------



## rnapier (Nov 20, 2013)

If they mailed one different sample page with each mailing we would have the whole NFPA catalog in no time at all.


----------



## JBI (Nov 20, 2013)

Chris, I think you're over reacting. A computer simply recognized prior purchasing patterns and sought to ensure that a regular customer didn't inadvertantly forget to order something that customer typically orders.

But I do agree that some of the redundant advertizing and mailing unnecessarily impacts cost to the consumer.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 20, 2013)

They wouldn't need to upsell if they would stop sending the junk mail.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2013)

Got more today! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2013)

Let's not beat'em up too bad now! But that doesn't mean we can't have fun at their expense!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I guess we need a dog to take the place of the cow!:-D


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2013)

Cow, dog, chicken... It's all good. Hey, you can bet that since I got on the board I've been called a lot of things! Oh wait... hell... I've been called those things way before last year!!!    :butt


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 20, 2013)

JBI said:
			
		

> Chris, I think you're over reacting.


I just found the fact that the alert said I "need" the HB offensive yet amusing, figured I share.


----------



## peach (Nov 21, 2013)

Personally, I prefer paper over on line.. do I NEED a handbook?  Probably not.. as I have pretty good comprehension skills.. *reminder to self - get another book case and a build a bigger library*


----------



## ICE (Nov 21, 2013)

I need a handbook...can I have yours?


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer paper over on line.. do I NEED a handbook?  Probably not.. as I have pretty good comprehension skills.. *reminder to self - get another book case and a build a bigger library*


I need a handbook! My comprehenson is not so good! On the more serious side just put in an order for the 2014 NEC for our department.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 21, 2013)

Let see if they send you a catalog with your order!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't be overly concerned with their Business model, it will long survive their competitor's.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2013)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be overly concerned with their Business model, it will long survive their competitor's.


I would be willing that they all will out last me! LOL. I was just wondering how effective all the direct mail is for them as it seems most companies have cut back on that? I had a conversation on this yesterday with an NFPA contact.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 21, 2013)

And the response was?


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> And the response was?


They understandably could not comment on their marketing strategy. I can only assume that it must work or else they would not be doing it.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 23, 2013)

I like the Handbooks.   I have a bad habit of asking "Why?"  The handbooks tell me the why.  And that makes it easier to tell my guys and clients  the reasons for the code.

What I do not like about the handbooks, the text is not centered on the page at the vertical margins.  Makes it difficult to print copies to include with proposals.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 23, 2013)

Fireguy I have to agree. The hand book at times is useful.


----------



## Frank (Nov 25, 2013)

Almost half the snail mail I get at the office is from NFPA and it goes in file 13


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I give it the deep 6 and place it in area 54


----------

